# Honey Locust



## rickw (Jul 9, 2009)

My wood guy says he has some Honey Locust, is it suitable for smoking with? I didn't see it on the list.


----------



## rickw (Jul 9, 2009)

A little more research and it looks like it's a no go for smoking with.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 9, 2009)

Gotta love a guy who answers his own questions....lmao


----------



## rickw (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey, at least I can trust him


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 9, 2009)

Theres nothin sweet about honey locust.


----------

